# Free Overnight parking in Cork City



## Grapes (16 May 2008)

_I'm up in Cork for 1 night and am looking for a place to park my car just for the night. _

_Any suggestions welcome_


----------



## Satanta (16 May 2008)

Grapes said:


> _I'm up in Cork for 1 night and am looking for a place to park my car just for the night. _
> 
> _Any suggestions welcome_


While Cork isn't the biggest city in the world (or Ireland), you'd really need to provide a little more detail. 

Are you staying in the city centre? If so, which part of the city? Which direction are you coming from/going to?

Lots of on street parking available which will be free, as long as you're able to move it fairly early in the morning. If staying in a Hotel, some will reserve a place in their car park if notified in advance.


----------

